# Female Boxer Lands 12 Hit Combo



## stonze (Sep 27, 2012)

This female boxer has a iron chin for real. She eats mad punches to the face like it was nothing. A Must SEE !!!
Check out her technique and the accuracy of her punches.. i have never seen anything like this before


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 28, 2012)

Her taking the punches was good for the first 1-3, but after that she was taking weak dinky arm punches, as far as I could tell. The one doing the striking is out of range to have too much power in Her strikes, and She isnt pushing forward at all. When she did come in, she stopped turning Her shoulders altogether.

Not saying its bad, it just isnt THAT good.


----------



## stonze (Sep 28, 2012)

yea you do have a very valid point


----------



## arnisador (Sep 28, 2012)

She just stands there? Weird.


----------



## stonze (Sep 29, 2012)

i guess she was trying to prove a point, and ended up losing the match lol


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 30, 2012)

As Cyriacus said, it's impressive, but it didn't seem like there was much power in a lot of the punches. Enough times getting hit with a bad punch can still build up though


----------



## stonze (Sep 30, 2012)

on top of the fact that she wasn't even trying to defend herself.. she was taking the  full impact of the good and bad punches


----------



## seasoned (Sep 30, 2012)

This is never a good habit. Those punches do add up for trouble down the road.


----------

